# Show us your zebra pythons!



## Shire pythons (May 17, 2018)

Love the zebra morph! Who else does? Pics please !!

[doublepost=1526543480,1526543310][/doublepost]

[doublepost=1526543694][/doublepost]Trying to put more of my zebs up but having issues atm ..
[doublepost=1526543946][/doublepost]

[doublepost=1526543998][/doublepost]


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 17, 2018)

Good thread to start mate. Been close to buying a zeb twice this week lol


----------



## Shire pythons (May 17, 2018)

Cheers mate im hoping to see others! Get some into your collection i say haha.. there is alot of variation in them , personally i like the "pure" jungle forms especially high yellow . Dont know why people are obsessed with mixing everything with jag blood !? To each his own haha


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 17, 2018)

I agree mate. Not keen on the jag influence but I admit I'm not 100% up to speed with the Zebs/Granites either.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 17, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> I agree mate. Not keen on the jag influence but I admit I'm not 100% up to speed with the Zebs/Granites either.


yeah the zebra morph is debatable how\if it originated in jungles , but the granites popping are almost definetly Irian Jaya influenced .. dont take that as gospel though , always an argument when it comes to imported morphs haha


----------



## Neil j (May 17, 2018)

Outstanding jungles sire snakes

I got a two year old 75% Darwin 25% jungle het albino female

Yearling 37.5% bredli jungle coastal diamond md caramel zeb jag female named scruffy

Hatchling het ax jungle male zebra which I’m keen to get feed into as it has refused first attempt. haven’t had it long.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 17, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Yearling 37.5% bredli jungle coastal diamond md caramel zeb jag female named scruffy



any pics ? and are you taking the piss? (no offence intended ) 37.5% which part ? hell of a mix in scruffy haha


----------



## Neil j (May 17, 2018)

Mate she is one of the uglyist pythons I’ve ever produced I took her back off a friend. Some of her siblings are very nice. I don’t know how to post pics I was using cntrlq but it has stopped working.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 17, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Mate she is one of the uglyist pythons I’ve ever produced


 fair enough ! morelia milkshake thats for sure!! dont know about cntrlq but i just click the upload a file tab and go from there


----------



## Neil j (May 17, 2018)

Too large for sever to process it says. 
I had a straight jungle zeb it was nice but easier to get nicer straight Aussie jungles
[doublepost=1526550070,1526549077][/doublepost]@EricBurke got any pics of that one I saw you hatch?


----------



## Shire pythons (May 17, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Too large for sever to process it says.
> I had a straight jungle zeb it was nice but easier to get nicer straight Aussie jungles


yeah the zeb gene can srip the yellow a bit ( if thats what you mean by nicer ). but in saying that with good pairings of high yellow jungle zebs with high yellow regular jungles or zebs you can still get crackers. everyone mixing the zebs with albino darwins are killing the yellow in the zebras trying to produce albino zebras IMO


----------



## Neil j (May 17, 2018)

[doublepost=1526551702,1526551591][/doublepost]Scruffy 



[doublepost=1526551823][/doublepost]Het ax


----------



## Shire pythons (May 17, 2018)

scruffy is unlike any zeb ive seen! i kinda like it to be honest
[doublepost=1526552369,1526552173][/doublepost]thanks for sharing


----------



## Neil j (May 17, 2018)

Haha I wish I could post some of her siblings


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 17, 2018)

Looks good to me.....sort of hypo but certainly an unusual Zeb. Would be worth breeding the sibs back to that one and seeing what pops up.


----------



## Neil j (May 17, 2018)

Wish I kept this one but happy to have scruffy back. Going to breed my axanthic to her.



[doublepost=1526553623,1526553430][/doublepost]Paul’s pythons I suspect she is a caramel zeb jag going to put ax jungle over her see if any more freaky stuff pops out


----------



## Shire pythons (May 19, 2018)

Another one my zebs . This girl is not as vibrant as her siblings. Hopefully she will colour up a bit more .


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2018)

Two of my het axanthic tiger jungles I want to pair up some day








[doublepost=1526704019,1526703732][/doublepost]another one I breed my ax male to when she’s ready.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 19, 2018)

Axanthic tigers would be crackers


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2018)

Ax and my female jungle




[doublepost=1526704735,1526704580][/doublepost]my yearling male jungle I got sent up from a well known breeder in Melbourne


----------



## Shire pythons (May 19, 2018)

Jealous haha!! Are u working on axanthic zebs ?


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Jealous haha!! Are u working on axanthic zebs ?


One day. I got a baby het ax zeb male. Focusing on feeding my hatchlings up mainly double hets and the tiger jungles and two hypo het ax hatchos.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 19, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Ax and my female jungle






Not my picture, but I thought the similarities were kind of funny. Sorry, they're not jungles or zebras. Nice snake Neil. I have a soft spot for the black and white critters.


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> View attachment 324271
> 
> 
> Not my picture, but I thought the similarities were kind of funny. Sorry, they're not jungles or zebras. Nice snake Neil. I have a soft spot for the black and white critters.



Yep axanthic is the favourite cp morph worldwide.

@Shire pythons 

One of my dh females


----------



## Shire pythons (May 19, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Yep axanthic is the favourite cp morph worldwide.
> 
> @Shire pythons
> 
> One of my dh females



Yep ! definetely wanna get into axanthic zebs and would like to produce an axanthic super zeb down the track .


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 19, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Paul’s pythons I suspect she is a caramel zeb jag going to put ax jungle over her see if any more freaky stuff pops out



That will be a very interesting pairing Neil. I look forward to seeing the outcome from that.


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2018)

Cheers Paul should be interesting.


----------



## Mick666 (May 22, 2018)

back to the zebras...


[doublepost=1526964249,1526963972][/doublepost]hypo bredli zeb jag. bred by Neil J. The only black pigment is on his head pattern, I really like this snake.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 24, 2018)

I really like the stripe and belly pattern on this one !! Was hard to get pics though haha


----------



## richyboa72 (May 24, 2018)

Great colour and markings 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Shire pythons (May 31, 2018)

Cheers mate . She is def one of my favs absolute cracker in the flesh . Will probably pair her next season
[doublepost=1527755746,1527154979][/doublepost]This girl showing more colour with this shed .. taken longer to colour up than her sibs


----------



## Neil j (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice jungle zebs mate. I’m getting some jz’s Next year when they hatch.

My het ax hatchling we’re looking good yesterday.


----------



## Chipewah (Jun 3, 2018)

So many different variations of the Zeb now and I am a fan of just about all of them, maybe all of them. 
I do have a soft spot for Sunglow and Albino Zeb Jags though. They are about the only Jags I would get into.
Great pics from everyone as well. Inspiration central.


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 3, 2018)

Got some A grade jungle zebs starting to snuggle as we speak , pretty confident will have some cracker hatchies up for sale next year !!
[doublepost=1528010039,1528009921][/doublepost]


Neil j said:


> Very nice jungle zebs mate. I’m getting some jz’s Next year when they hatch.
> 
> My het ax hatchling we’re looking good yesterday.


Some very nice potential for stripes mate!
[doublepost=1528010179][/doublepost]


Shire pythons said:


> Got some A grade jungle zebs starting to snuggle as we speak , pretty confident will have some cracker hatchies up for sale next year !!
> [doublepost=1528010039,1528009921][/doublepost]
> Some very nice potential for stripes mate!


Gonna have get into axanthics myself i think


----------



## Neil j (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks mate and good luck this season.


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 8, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Thanks mate and good luck this season.


Cheers mate same to you !
[doublepost=1528453722,1528013130][/doublepost]

[doublepost=1528453755][/doublepost]First introduction


----------



## BigCheese (Jun 13, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Love the zebra morph! Who else does? Pics please !!View attachment 324222
> 
> [doublepost=1526543480,1526543310][/doublepost]View attachment 324223
> 
> ...





Shire pythons said:


> Love the zebra morph! Who else does? Pics please !!View attachment 324222
> 
> [doublepost=1526543480,1526543310][/doublepost]View attachment 324223
> 
> ...


Cant wait to pick up Prada from you. I'll put up some pics once she's in her new home.
[doublepost=1528887118][/doublepost]Cant wait to pick up Prada from you mate. ☺


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 14, 2018)

BigCheese said:


> Cant wait to pick up Prada from you mate. ☺


Hey mate yeah for sure !! Ill give her couple more feeds and she is yours!


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 14, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Hey mate yeah for sure !! Ill give her couple more feeds and she is yours!


You might have to change your name Shire.
I can't stand idle and see you sell a snake called 'Prada' under the name Shire Pythons!


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 14, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> You might have to change your name Shire.
> I can't stand idle and see you sell a snake called 'Prada' under the name Shire Pythons!


Haha ! customers choice of name not mine .


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 14, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Haha ! customers choice of name not mine .


Maybe just add 'prestige' to it.
Shire Prestige Pythons.


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 14, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Maybe just add 'prestige' to it.
> Shire Prestige Pythons.


All my pythons come with matching handbags of the finest quality

These two zebs have been goin strong ! Hopin for some crackers






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 9, 2018)

Good luck with the paring 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 9, 2018)

Cheers! Some healthy super zebs would be nice!


richyboa72 said:


> Good luck with the paring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 14, 2018)

Shire pythons, I would love to see the clutch of this pairing. I'm hoping to pair some het albino zebs in a couple of years. I've paired a visual albino with a caramel zeb jag this year.


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 14, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> Shire pythons, I would love to see the clutch of this pairing. I'm hoping to pair some het albino zebs in a couple of years. I've paired a visual albino with a caramel zeb jag this year.


Yeah im looking forward to seeing it myself!! Im going for really high yellow zebs ,Ill put up pics of the clutch for sure.. albino to caramel zeb jag should produce some stunner zebs mate! Hopefully sunglow zebs ??


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 14, 2018)

I can't wait to see your high yellow super zebs, should be spectacular. My caramel zeb jag het albino is the clutch I'm looking forward to the most this year. That and the caramel het axanthics, they were crackers last year.


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 14, 2018)

Cheers mate im hoping all goes to plan ! Yeah sweet hopefully u crack some ghosts !!


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ghosts next year, maybe supers. my pairing is caramel to visual ax.


----------



## SuperKaaramelZebra (Aug 17, 2018)

Does my Super Caramel Zebra count?


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 17, 2018)

SuperKaaramelZebra said:


> Does my Super Caramel Zebra count?
> 
> View attachment 325050


Hell yeah it does ! Thats a cracker !


----------



## Chipewah (Aug 17, 2018)

SuperKaaramelZebra said:


> Does my Super Caramel Zebra count?
> 
> View attachment 325050



Yes it does. Great looking animal.


----------



## SuperKaaramelZebra (Aug 17, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Hell yeah it does ! Thats a cracker !





Chipewah said:


> Yes it does. Great looking animal.



Thanks guys, I'll probably be posting a bit more then
Here's one of when he got a bit snappy
https://m.imgur.com/r/snakes/zMBIPdF


----------



## Chipewah (Aug 20, 2018)

SuperKaaramelZebra said:


> Thanks guys, I'll probably be posting a bit more then
> Here's one of when he got a bit snappy
> https://m.imgur.com/r/snakes/zMBIPdF



Ouch, that looks slightly painful.


----------



## SuperKaaramelZebra (Aug 21, 2018)

Chipewah said:


> Ouch, that looks slightly painful.


Tis but a scratch you get used to it


----------



## Mick666 (Sep 6, 2018)

hypo bredli caramel zeb jag? or something like that...


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 1, 2018)

Caught my big zeb girl droppin these this morning ! Popped out couple more after this pic think around 25-28 .. no slugs . Pairing was hypo zebra to zebra !!


----------



## Neil j (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow mate great looking clutch


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 1, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Wow mate great looking clutch


She has them wrapped up nice and keeping them bang on 30-31 degrees , so far so good !!! Im stoked


----------



## richyboa72 (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats looks a nice healthy clutch, good luck with the incubation 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 1, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Congrats looks a nice healthy clutch, good luck with the incubation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Neil j (Nov 13, 2018)

Het ghost jag girl. She is 75 % jungle.



[doublepost=1542106005,1542102251][/doublepost]Het ax zeb boy. Just moved onto rats. Weaner rats. He could make it next year. And I'm getting het ax adult female breeder.



[doublepost=1542106242][/doublepost]Breeder female


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 14, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Het ghost jag girl. She is 75 % jungle.
> 
> View attachment 325571
> 
> ...


Awesome mate! Hopefully you crack axanthic zebs
[doublepost=1542137821][/doublepost]The clutch from my zeb girl "should" have some really nice hypo high yellow zebs and hopefully nice yellow super zebs.


----------



## Southernserpent (May 10, 2019)

Any more zeb pics

View attachment DSC_0599_1.jpg


View attachment DSC_0585_1.jpg


View attachment DSC_1078_1.jpg


----------

